# Burggraf Hockey Talk Show



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

For those of you here in Fargo, North Dakota:

I was listening to the Dam 104.7 radio station tonight and I heard an advertisement for an all leagues hockey talk show with a Burggraf hosting it. I didn't hear which Burggraf was hosting the show, what station it was on, or when it was on. Anyone listen to this show or know more info?

I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Nevermind, I found an advertisement to Bernie's Faceoff in the sports sectioin today.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, I am listening to the Bernie Burggraf Hockey Talk Show, "Faceoff".
The first hour was dedicated to Girl's/Women's Hockey. Fargo South was up to bat first, with Coach Travis, Nicole Haaland, then Abby Callahan. Next up was Kerri Norman-Concordia Women's Coach, then he ended the segment with the Fargo North coach and captains. The South girls were quiet, and just a little bit cocky. Concordia's coach,Kerri Norman, is my coach and she was perfect-didn't say anything stupid. And then there was Fargo North. My EX-coach, Dave Bjugson made a fool out of himself, sounded like a kid getting interviewed for the first time-which trust me this wasn't his first interview. Then he interview Erin Johnson (of absolutely NO relation to me) she was a giggly little thing-very cocky, made herself sound like one blond ditz. Then they interview Rachael Holm, she did great, sounded like a professional at this-yet still a giggler. Then they interviewed the goalie, Sauvy Heiser-another giggler. She was quiet as always, pretty humble. All in all, it was pathetic. I am very happy to not be a part of that team anymore; quitting was the best thing I could have ever done, and I am now completely at peace with my decision to quit.

Thanks be to Bernie,

Erica Johnson


----------

